# Your Official 2007-08 Ski Season Breakdown Thread



## Greg (Apr 7, 2008)

I know some of you are done so I figured I'd fire up this year's version of this thread ([thread="15101"]2006-07[/thread], 2005-06, 2004-05). Along with the poll above, let's use this thread to discuss our individual ski seasons. How many times did you get out? Was this above or below average? How would you classify your ski season overall? I'm definitely not through yet so I'll update this thread once it's totally over.


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 7, 2008)

48 days now, and hoping to get one more in here in Michigan before heading to Abasin for Mothers Day weekend.

Mothers day Weekend should count for double days for double the fun..............dontcha think?


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2008)

Fell short of my goal of 25-30 days this season.  But I have a respectable 16 so far with 2 more coming during Mother's Day weekend.  (LOL @ Trekchick's recommendation that it should count double!)  I would like to finagle one more for next weekend, more to work out boot issues and help with conditioning.  But I'm not sure how realistic that will be in the daytrippable range.

In spite of falling short of my goal, I'm pleased.  I had no days last year, 2 the year before, and no days the year before that.  I thought my season was done after my fall on 2/15 (and some may think it should be still).  Adding 4 days when I thought there would be no more has been a blessing.

Disappointments?  I feel like I'm ending the season with lesser ability than I started.  In some ways, I am due to the knee and having to go easy.  I wanted to make great strides this season - planned on getting more comfortable on the black trails, wanted to try glades.  All I succeeded in was going faster than before (which was also my enemy in the end).  Though I do think I've made some progress working on a more forward stance.  Some.  Turns are more fluid than at the start of the season, too.

Even though I didn't accomplish as much as I wanted to, I've still improved.  And eager for the next season when I can hopefully get more days, get my daughter out on the hill (and on the "real chair" as she calls it), and maybe work on the bumps a little, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 7, 2008)

Mountain Totals  
Mountain                              Visits           Runs          Vertical 
Blue Mountain, PA                  68              1079         1104120 
snow king, wy                           1               4                6000 
Killington, VT                            1             15                17150 
Camelback, PA                        2               65              46850 
Sugarbush, VT                         1              14               20300 
Big Boulder, PA                       2               50              18800 
Sno Mountain, PA                     1              25               12500 
Okemo Mountain Resort, VT       1              20              27550 
STOWE,VT                               5             76              142450 
Mt Snow                                  2              20              34000 
Jackson Hole, Wy                    9              121             229710 
Grand Targhee                         1               14               21740 


GrilledSteezeSandwich's Averages and Totals 
Total Days Recorded 94  
Total Runs Recorded 1503  
Total Vertical Recorded 1681170  
Average Runs per Day 16  
Average Vertical per Day 17884.8  
Average Vertical per Run 1118.5


This is from the stats I keep on www.paskiandride.com

It looks like I'll get a day at Belleayre, a day Hunter, and a few more days in VT,,,last season I hit 119 days but I had a 61 day streak at Blue and this year I skipped alot of the rainy days plus Blue closed 9 days earlier than last year.  It was a good season for me for sure..not my best..and definitely not the most powder skied but it was one of my better seasons.  When I lived in Montana I skied less days because there was no night skiing but I skied so much cold smoke powder.  I'd trade a few of my days at Blue mountain for more Powder..


----------



## dmc (Apr 7, 2008)

You forgot to put a "don't count days" category for all of us "crusty" guys.....


----------



## reefer (Apr 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> You forgot to put a "don't count days" category for all of us "crusty" guys.....



ditto, and vertical means even less steeze.......................


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> You forgot to put a "don't count days" category for all of us "crusty" guys.....



Your wish is my command. You crusty old coot. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 7, 2008)

yesterday was 21 for me.  i'm freakin thrilled about that number.  I'd like 2 more but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## dmc (Apr 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Your wish is my command. You crusty old coot. :lol:



Sweeeeet!  Yeah... I don't count..  It's just something I do.. 

ESki says he's got somewhere in the mid 90's right now...  Nice to be retired...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> Sweeeeet!  Yeah... I don't count..  It's just something I do..
> 
> ESki says he's got somewhere in the mid 90's right now...  Nice to be retired...



Hunter needs night skiing..then you'd have that many days/.


----------



## dmc (Apr 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hunter needs night skiing..then you'd have that many days/.



I ski a run or 2 every day it's nice and I'm working at home...    If I wanted to night ski - Windham is just 20 minutes away...


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Sugarbush - 3
Stowe - 3
MRG - 2
Gore - 1
Hunter - 1
Plattekill - 1
Jackson Hole - 6
TOTAL - 17

Hope to ski 2 more this weekend --> 19.

Then maybe my first trip to Tucks in May.

Goal was 15, but I'm desperate for more.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 7, 2008)

Cannon 50 some odd times and NOT counting this year.I need to get out of the home base a little more often.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 7, 2008)

My 60th day was Sunday. I'll get 10 + more.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm stuck sub 20. Mostly at WA. I couldn't get out much this winter and was hoping to knock off a lot of days in the spring. Busting my knee brought the season to a quick end. :x Just hoping next season gets off to as good a start as this year. I'm going to have to make up some time in the fall. :wink:


----------



## billski (Apr 7, 2008)

Dont' count.  Feels too much like competing or braggin'...


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2008)

billski said:


> Dont' count.  Feels too much like competing or braggin'...



I say leave it up to the individual. My day total is far from impressive compared to some so it's hardly bragging.

I like to count days (that's where it ends; tracking vert or runs is too much work) and log each one in the form of a TR. Sort of my personal online ski diary. I also have a goal each season in terms of number of days so I need to count days to know I reached it.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 7, 2008)

Fewer days than I had hoped for, but almost all of them superior days.


----------



## Zand (Apr 7, 2008)

At 36 now. Hoping for 2 or maybe 3 more.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 7, 2008)

billski said:


> Dont' count.  Feels too much like competing or braggin'...



oh, ok.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> I say leave it up to the individual. My day total is far from impressive compared to some so it's hardly bragging.
> 
> I like to count days (that's where it ends; tracking vert or runs is too much work) and log each one in the form of a TR. Sort of my personal online ski diary. I also have a goal each season in terms of number of days so I need to count days to know I reached it.



I've always kept track of days...from 6th-10th grades I also kept track of the number of hours skied.  Then in 11th grade I bought an Avocet watch and kept track of vert as well and hit a lifetime high season of about 2.6 million vertical feet.  Back then my typical weekend ski day at Blue mountain was 7:30AM to 5:00PM..Then when I went away to college at UVM I stopped keeping track of vert because I skied alot of woods and tree skiing is not apples to apples with regular runs.

When I lived in Montana after college my home hill...Bridger Bowl was all low speed lifts and I didn't keep track of vert.  Then in late 2005..I discovered www.paskiandride.com and lots of people over there keep track of runs, days, and vert.  I decided to once again track my vert but I now keep track of my runs skied in my head because when I wear the Avocet watch, I look at it too much.  For next season I'd like a GPS so I can track top speeds and number of miles skied.  Different strokes for different folks.  Me personally I'm not satisfied with 10..20..or 30 days of skiing per year.  Skiing is my main passion in life so I devote several thousand a year and alot of vacation time to skiing as much as I can.  After two 100+ day seasons in a row..I might wind up in the high 90s this year..still mad steezy yo..

Once Xanadu opens at the Meadowlands..I'll hit that up a few times a year as well...skiing is so great...I take my skiing more seriously than anything.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 7, 2008)

Today was #44 for me.  As long as Mount Snow operates ATLEAST weekends only through April 27th I'll get 50 in.  If they go beyond that (please, please, please), then I'll be in the low 50's


----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm at 16 now, figure I'll get 2-3 more in. Of the 16, 12 were Killington, 3 were Sundown, and 1 was Holiday Valley (Western NY, over Christmas with my family.)

At the start of the season, I probably would have been contempt, but looking back I'm not. Last year (first year back after college,) I only got in 6 times, so it's a decent jump, but nowhere near the amount of skiing that I need to do to get to the level I want to be at. My ability, however, I feel has made a major step forward, mainly with my midseason commitment to actually start paying attention to my bump skiing technique instead of just hacking it.

Goals for next year (probably appropriate for another thread, but...):
50 days, 20 at Sundown, 20 at Kmart, 10 elsewhere.
5 new mountains visited (figure Okemo, Stratton, and Sugarbush, other two I'll figure out later.)
Learn how to do a helicopter; learn how to land a helicopter in the bumps.
Make it past qualifying at the Bear Mountain comp.

And no broken body parts.


----------



## aveski2000 (Apr 7, 2008)

26 at this point, should get 0 - 2 more days in. Most days I've skied in a season.
21 - Sunday River
4 - Sugarloaf
1 - Wildcat


----------



## Terry (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm at 72 right now. I will hike for turns tomorrow after work, and am hitting Sugarloaf on friday. Not sure where on sat, and will hit SR on sunday.That will put me at 76 and I should be able to hit 80+ no problem. I have improved on my bump and woods skiing some this season and even though I sprained both knees in Jan, I have had a great season. I also improved on the race course this year.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 7, 2008)

I gave up counting..it's never enough.
Alta 1 1/2 days
Snowbird 1 day
Panorama 4 days
KH 1 day
Heavenly 2 days
Squaw 1 day
Hunter ?????
Bell ????
Plattekill 1 day
Stowe 2 days
Sugarbush 1 day
Whiteface 2 days
killington 1 day

Might have hit 30. 
I give the season a 50/50. Weather wasn't good to us and I wanted more time in Utah. the early season was great though 2 powder days at Hunter...nice! Meeting more and more AZr's is always great. And I think I'm finaly getting those bumps down. 
My back country tour at Alta was the highlight of the season. And skiing bumps all day with Jim and Carl was my final exam. Jim gave me passing grades...a happy slug I am!!


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 7, 2008)

I will have to come back and visit this thread in May, until then the best is yet to come.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2008)

*Great Year*

I had an awesome year on several different fronts.

Personally - life-time high in number of days, somewhere near 25.  I was fortunate enough to get out to Utah for a family trip this winter. Even though my wife doesn't ski she sucked it up to go with the kids and me.  We skied SnowBasin and Power Mountain!!

I got back to up Sugarbush and Mad River after a 20 year absence and had a great time. I skied Bromely for the first time and discovered (thanks to AZ) that there was indeed decent skiing locally here in CT at Ski Sundown.  I also realized that night skiing (something I had only done once many many years ago) was a lot of fun and a great way to supplement trips to VT. 

I skied thigh deep powder (Sugarbush and Pico) for the first time ever and FINALLY understand what everyone means when they talk about how great powder skiing is.

Proud Parent - both my kids made great improvements in their skiing this year. 

14YO son tagged along with me most of the season and made great improvements in  skill, strength, stamina and a desire to ski more difficult slopes. He has a new found passion for skiing in the woods.   He declared Summit Glade @ Pico his new favorite trail and took on both Middle Earth and Castlerock at Sugarbush.  

My 9YO daughter got  bitten by the bug. She now declares skiing her favorite winter sport (previously skating held that title). This year she skied Utah with me as well as Mount Snow and Ski Sundown. She's stated that she needs no further lessons and wants to ski black diamonds next year.  Had time not run out this season she was more than ready to tackle Gunbarrel @ ski sundown.

Lastly, as  geeky as it must sound, i "skied" vicariously through many of you.  Through AZ i rediscovered my obsession (wife's description) with skiing and thoroughly enjoyed reading and seeing what everyone else was doing. AZ helped me improve my skills and expand my perspective. 

I'm still holding out hope for one last day on the slopes this year! 

Next year - new mountains and the ski sundown bump contest.

At 43 years old, i've convinced myself that my best skiing years are ahead of me, not in my past.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 7, 2008)

kingslug said:


> I gave up counting..it's never enough.
> Alta 1 1/2 days
> !!





A half day counts as one day...


----------



## Mikey1 (Apr 7, 2008)

I am at 28 days right now and would like to reach 30. Several highlights were finally making it to Mad River Glen, meeting all you AZ'ers, and the bump competion at Sundown! Also, my 13 year old daughter became much more enthusiastic about skiing this year and actually wanted to ski more with her dad. I hope that it's not a temporary condition, but we shall see. If yesterday was my last day, I will be satisfied but some of those recent trip reports from NNE are making me drool in anticipation of more.


----------



## frozencorn (Apr 8, 2008)

Was a slow year with an infant in the house, still somewhat satisfied to get 10 days in, with two more to go next weekend at Bush-Stowe.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 8, 2008)

Although we don't count days, the days we did get in this year seemed extra spectacular.  Lucked out with many sunny days and great conditions.  The sunny days were extra special, because on more than 50% of them forecasts were for clouds.  We're still hoping to get three more days in next week as our last hurrah for the year.  Overall an absolutely wonderful year.  

Maybe as we get older (mid 50's and counting) we enjoy it even more?   To paraphrase Zen and Motorcycle Maintenance..."When talking about  'making good time', the emphasis should be on 'good'."  I feel the same way about counting days.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2008)

Vinny : that's right on target !  Quality over Quantity is a great goal


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2008)

Vinny said:


> ."When talking about  'making good time', the emphasis should be on 'good'."



I love that line


----------



## kingslug (Apr 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A half day counts as one day...



It was actualy 2 hours. I got on the hill at 2 after landing, checking in, taking a train to the bus........OK I'll count it as a day.


----------



## NortheastSlopesest.1936 (Apr 8, 2008)

We got in at least 48 days, don't really count, just know it was 3 days a week + a few that were 4-5 days, seems like every other day was nothing but a foot of pow and this spring has been just as good.  Every time I have been out this past week (4 out of 5 days) the mornings have been cold enough to stiffen things up and has lasted throughout the day with only a few inches of corn, perfect conditions has been the theme ALL season long.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 8, 2008)

Just got back from some good spring skiing at Belleayre - day 38.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Mountain Totals
> Mountain                              Visits           Runs          Vertical
> Blue Mountain, PA                  68              1079         1104120
> snow king, wy                           1               4                6000
> ...



Get help.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 8, 2008)

billski said:


> Dont' count.  Feels too much like competing or braggin'...



I never felt like it was bragging or competing and I had never done it before I started posting here. I always felt like I was kinda making myself do it and never really liked it. It was liberating to stop doing it this season. I did 56 days last season and I probably got a little past that, maybe not, but who cares anyway.

That said to each his own.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Get help.



ahahahaha..why numbers and statistics are a hobby of mine..

4 more days until Belleayre


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ahahahaha..why numbers and statistics are a hobby of mine..
> 
> 4 more days until Belleayre



Don’t you think that maybe something else like stamp collecting, bird watching, or pornography would be mentally healthier hobby choices? You seem obsessed.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ahahahaha..why numbers and statistics are a hobby of mine..
> 
> 4 more days until Belleayre



You should go out and get an actuarial job or something.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Don’t you think that maybe something else like stamp collecting, bird watching, or pornography would be mentally healthier hobby choices? You seem obsessed.




Well with bird watching and stamp collecting I can't get mad steezy air, speed and vert..lol..oh yeah..it's alot better to be obsessed with skiing than work..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> You should go out and get an actuarial job or something.





Is that like an Accountant???


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 8, 2008)

An actuary comes up with the probabilities of things happening.  They are usually employed by insurance companies, to help the companies figure out premiums and the odds of having to pay claims.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> An actuary comes up with the probabilities of things happening.  They are usually employed by insurance companies, to help the companies figure out premiums and the odds of having to pay claims.



O.K. well I could handle that position..but luckily I have really good job security..


----------



## ckofer (Apr 8, 2008)

At 21 now. Wouldn't know if Facebook didn't have a snowdays counter. I was competing against teenagers.


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm at 60 right now, but the weather forecast doesn't look that great from here on out. It might be the end for me. Oh, well -- it was a great season, and even if I don't get in any more days, today was terrific. A good way to end the season.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 10, 2008)

I had a decent season at around 40 days.  ( I don't really keep a running tally).  I'm out almost every weekend day between the beginning of December to the end of March.  I definately get my money's worth out of my season pass + a trip to Utah and at least one trip to Northern New England.(next year hope to make that two).  Now I,m catching up on all the home front work I've been blowing off to ski.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 10, 2008)

102 total days. 52 above my previous best of 50 days. Definately the best season Ive ever had and probably ever will have. Jackson Hole had the best season on record in terms of snowfall. Snowed 101 of 128 days the resort was open, averaging 6" each day that new snow was reported. Think about that. Anyways, it was so damn good out here I didnt venture anywhere else, although thats probably going to change. Ill be hitting A Basin or Loveland for a day on my drive home, plus the 5 or so days Ill get on the pass before I leave on the 21st. Then once Im home I have a voucher for Sunday River not to mention a weekend in Tux. Should be a good cap to the season. 

Days by resort so far: 

Jackson Hole: 89 
Grand Targhee: 5 
Snow King: 6
Teton Pass: 2


----------



## polski (Apr 10, 2008)

Pretty sure I'm not done yet but I'm somewhere in the high teens, which likely is my most in one season. This despite not being able to get out at all from Jan. 2 to Feb 26 because of incredible workload. Quantity far exceeded expectations given work commitments.

Highest quality season yet, except I won't try to compare with 1984 when I lived in Germany and made several trips to the Alps. Last year was slightly better than this for # and type of powder days though as I had a great run from Feb-April '07.

Highlights include:

skiing on my birthday for the first time, second week November at Sunday River (my earliest season start ever)

maiden voyages to Stowe, SB/Mt Ellen and Magic. Skied my first double black, Liftline at Stowe (though I found certain single blacks at MRG considerably more difficult). Loved skiing Lower FIS at SB/ME one day and Lower Antelope at MRG the next, couple of classic New England trails right there. Awesome mix of midwinter/leftover pow and spring conditions plus overall great vibe at Magic a few weeks back.

truly skiing with my sons rather than just chaperoning them on the hill

getting more competent and confident in the woods

first earned turns, local NELSAP hill

Tuesday's epic spring skiing at MRG and various personal "firsts" in what I think totaled five days there this season (so far ...). Absolutely love the place and the challenges is holds in store.

While I'm taking stock of things, here's the top of my to-do list: First-ever visits to Sugarloaf (maybe this year but it's a long shot) and Burke. And getting good enough to be able to ski Paradise at MRG. edit: and the Slides at WF.

I also want to hit that ski hill in northern Alabama someday, just because it's there.

and oh yeah, somehow I've never skied out West. Definitely have to rectify that situation. Before Alabama.


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 10, 2008)

total 68 will get a few more days in hopeing for 5 more in april one day in may. didnt get as many days in but i did get to a lot of new areas

Yagoovalley !! RI it was awsome  ha ha 
black in Nh def a legit old school mtn loved it !
bolton valley  got some good snow
oscola park in mass, free rope tow area 50 feet vertical the place was packed!
cranmore Nh,  had a lot of trails with bumps, east bowl are was a blast, def an area ill re-visit.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't count days. All I know is I skied every day I went...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 10, 2008)

polski said:


> Pretty sure I'm not done yet but I'm somewhere in the high teens, which likely is my most in one season. This despite not being able to get out at all from Jan. 2 to Feb 26 because of incredible workload. Quantity far exceeded expectations given work commitments.
> 
> Highest quality season yet, except I won't try to compare with 1984 when I lived in Germany and made several trips to the Alps. Last year was slightly better than this for # and type of powder days though as I had a great run from Feb-April '07.
> 
> ...




Liftline at Stowe is not a legit Double Black..they groom it..and it's wide..


----------



## Sky (Apr 12, 2008)

Well....I didn't get as many days as I'd hoped (join the club right?).

All my days were @ Wachusett except one.  I took a midweek day trip to Stratton...and loved it.  I got a vibe from this forum about the terrrain, the people, etc.  So I was a bit aprehensive.

Maybe it was the mid-week, maybe it's something else...but my friend and I had all the skiing and all the opportunities we needed.  I scoped out the beginer terrain for my wife and daughter...NICE!  So Stratton is on my list for a family event (if the fam ever wants to go).

The upside aside from the skiing...my Wachusett pass got me $30 off the day ticket!  It's a formal agreement between Wa and other area mountains.  I knew about Wa belonging to the Mountains of Distinction (MoD) program...but Stratton, Sugarbush and other mountains offer their own variation on that MoD theme.  I will go back next year!

As for Wa...I didn't get many midweek mornings this year.  I took two lessons and got some excellent tips.  I'll buy Wa's book of five lessons again next year and use them over the next two years...great deal.

Way too busy at work for the second winter in a row.  Looks like things are getting on to a glide path for next year though.  Maybe I'll get more midweek day trips and get back to Cannon, Wildcat and others.

I raced again this year.  Third year doing NASTAR @ Wa (thrid year racing anywhere).  Still in the Silver category...but I cut a little over a second off my time.  Still another 1.5 or so seconds for Gold.

I'm definitely done for the year.  Time for yardwork and spring cleaning.  I almost hit Sunapee this week on my way back from Burlington...but by the time I was passing the exit...it was 1PM and 62F.

Plans for next year inlcude a commitment to Gold in NASTAR.  The rest of the team is interested in getting hooked up with a trainer.  All this interest came about from Wachusett's expansion of their end-of-year race.

This year was the first "Good Race".  An expansion of the end-of-year "Great Race" for the top 30 teams.  The Good Race is for he second tier of 30 teams.  Our team is commited to making that cut again next year (we fininshed in the 40's out of 105 teams).


----------



## gladerider (Apr 13, 2008)

17. weather didn't help this year. managed to get 5 great days. totally missed december. tracked out to sugarbush for the first time and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 14, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> Sugarbush - 3
> Stowe - 3
> MRG - 2
> Gore - 1
> ...



19.  +1 at Sugarbush and +1 at Stowe


----------



## polski (Apr 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Liftline at Stowe is not a legit Double Black..they groom it..and it's wide..



ah well, I couldn't sneak one past GSS but at least my kids remain impressed


----------



## Geoff (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm at 53 days so far.  As long as somebody is spinning the lifts, I'll keep skiing on weekends.  I guess that means KMart this weekend, maybe Sugarbush or Sunday River the weekend after, and Sugarloaf the first weekend of May.  I have a couple of days planned at A-Basin midweek in May.  I should be up over 60.  I'm not quite sure which year gets my August Chile ski trip days.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2008)

I think the ski season unofficially goes from September 1st to August 31st when keeping track of ski days..


----------



## Lostone (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not done yet.  

Today was day 133.
2188818 vertical feet.
1631 runs


I don't count.   :-?

My watch does.  

I transcribe the info from my watch into a spreadsheet.  It does the remembering and any calculations I wonder about.  :dunce:

Yes...  I know I have to get out more.  :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2008)

133

yowzers

That's incredible.  I honestly don't think I could ski that many days if I had the time to.  I've topped 100 on three seasons out of my 25 skiing and even that was tough to do physically.  133 is insane


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2008)

Lostone said:


> I'm not done yet.
> 
> Today was day 133.
> 2188818 vertical feet.
> ...




Nice..I'm currently at 95 days..1500+ runs and 1.7 million vert..with a few days remaining..Last year was a record season for me in terms of days..119..but I was obscessed and skied 61 days in a row at Blue mountain..and 2.4 million vert...my best season vert wise was my Senior year of high school when I skied 2.6+ million vert in only 66 days but I put in alot of 9 hour sessions at Blue mountain and bell to bell days on ski trips..yes I'm not that old so there were high speed quads back then..

I feel like when I get into a routine where I go night skiing everyday after work..and on weekend mornings at the local hill..it's hard to miss a day..I feel guilty but lots of rain here in PA and no desire to ski in the rain cut into my days..


----------



## Lostone (Apr 16, 2008)

I never skied in high school.  I was one of 9 so...  we went sledding.  :sad:

The first year I moved up here, I got in 128 days, which was my previous record.  That year I got 2.7M feet.  Now I get less as I ski with friends more, and stop to take lunch with friends.  That cuts into possible runs, but make it more enjoyable, overall.




> 133 is insane



I can't argue with that.  



Oh... and there are others, here at Sugarbush, with more days than I have.  When people ask if I ski every day, I say no, but I ski every nice day.  

We've had a lot of nice days.   

Today is going to be another.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2008)

As impressive as your totals are, just think about how insane this guy's accomplishment was

Paul Schipper

http://staplesonline.net/newsitems/82-year-old skier ends 24-year streak.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> As impressive as your totals are, just think about how insane this guy's accomplishment was
> 
> Paul Schipper
> 
> http://staplesonline.net/newsitems/82-year-old skier ends 24-year streak.html



Wow..he must have really liked Sugarloaf...If I'm still alive at that age..I'll be skiing out west an awful lot..


----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2008)

Lostone said:


> I'm not done yet.
> 
> Today was day 133.
> 2188818 vertical feet.
> 1631 runs



How do you handle, physically, skiing that many days?  I'm totally breaking down at 21 with tons of days between trips.  I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> How do you handle, physically, skiing that many days?  I'm totally breaking down at 21 with tons of days between trips.  I'm doing something wrong.



Skiing groomers between bump runs helps..I think skiing consecutive days helps a ton although 10 days in a row at Jackson Hole led to complete exhaustion and a sprained thumb,,


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> How do you handle, physically, skiing that many days?  I'm totally breaking down at 21 with tons of days between trips.  I'm doing something wrong.



I didn't ski nearly as many days as that, 38 so far, but my method for not breaking down is to be kind of out of shape and not work out at all, that way all my physical activity is skiing and my body doesn't get tired from anything else.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2008)

I also feel like myself and others who ski 100 or so days per season tend to put in shorter sessions on average than 20-30 day per season skiers.  One guy who I ski with at Blue mountain only skis once every week or two.  He gets there at 7:30AM when I do and usually by 11:00AM the runs are crowded and it's all ice and sugar piles so I leave around then but he'll bang out another 2-3 hours of skiing because he's not going to be skiing the next day..which leads to more fatigue..If I'm beat..I quit for the day..

I'm up to 95 days so far this season and last season I skied 119 days..2005-06 I skied 110 days so that's 324 days in the past three ski seasons....I must really like skiing..


----------



## snoseek (Apr 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> How do you handle, physically, skiing that many days?  I'm totally breaking down at 21 with tons of days between trips.  I'm doing something wrong.



Steeze has a point that not all days are 8-4, although I make a point to ski at least 5-6 hours each day. To ski all bumps all the time would also make me fall apart somewhere in February, diversity is key unless its a powder day. I really think you start to really stretch and develop muscles at some point. I'm really not in super great shape but those muscles that are used in skiing are very solid. Last year I was a bit heavier and paid the price in the end with a clicky swollen knee that didn't go away until the fall. Good nutrition is also key, I don't know how steeze (no offense dude but outback doesn't cut it for nutrition) eats the way he does and finds the energy to get out there so much.


I'm probably at 115 days now with another 15 or so to go. My knee is starting to swell just a bit.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Steeze has a point that not all days are 8-4, although I make a point to ski at least 5-6 hours each day. To ski all bumps all the time would also make me fall apart somewhere in February, diversity is key unless its a powder day. I really think you start to really stretch and develop muscles at some point. I'm really not in super great shape but those muscles that are used in skiing are very solid. Last year I was a bit heavier and paid the price in the end with a clicky swollen knee that didn't go away until the fall. Good nutrition is also key, I don't know how steeze (no offense dude but outback doesn't cut it for nutrition) eats the way he does and finds the energy to get out there so much.
> 
> 
> I'm probably at 115 days now with another 15 or so to go. My knee is starting to swell just a bit.




I don't only eat Outback..and aside from their fries and Blooming Onion..the steak, veggies, and salads are healthy..I also feel like the longer I ski the more I try to preserve myself.  Unless it's a powder day I like to ease into the day with some groomers and ease out of the day with some groomers as well and do the toughest runs late morning/early afternoon.  I like to alternate between a mogul run and a groomer during the middle of the day..it's rare that I ski moguls/trees more than 2-3 runs in a row..as those types of runs require way more energy where gravity does most of the work on high speed groomers.  

When I put in a steezy vert day 30k plus vert..I often wake up a little stiff/sore but after a few ski runs..I feel fine..I'm lucky that I've never had knee issues..my lower back has been sore a few times.  I definitely have a higher threshold for pain when I ski than when I'm running.  I'm re-starting my running program and after 1.25 miles yesterday I was dying and had to stop for a few minutes.  If I'm skiing an intense run at Jackson Hole and my legs start to burn 2/3 of the way through I often push through the pain and keep going and I get a better adrenaline rush with my legs burning..

Powder days I burn out quick..often by Noon/1:00PM because I dive right into the steepest untracked terrain I can find and go crazy..when the powder panic sets in..I'm frantic and want to track up as much terrain as possible..that has led to some spectacular wipeouts for sure..especially when the visibility is low and a cat-tracks pops out from nowhere..man I freaking love skiing..


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I also feel like the longer I ski the more I try to preserve myself.  Unless it's a powder day I like to ease into the day with some groomers and ease out of the day with some groomers as well and do the toughest runs late morning/early afternoon.  I like to alternate between a mogul run and a groomer during the middle of the day..it's rare that I ski moguls/trees more than 2-3 runs in a row..as those types of runs require way more energy where gravity does most of the work on high speed groomers.



Bah! Skip the warm-up run and hammer the ungroomed terrain for as long as possible!

Signed,

Energizer Bunny


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bah! Skip the warm-up run and hammer the ungroomed terrain for as long as possible!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Energizer Bunny




Well I like going 50mph on empty groomed cord first thing..lol..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 17, 2008)

I finished up my season today at the same place I started it - Mt. Snow.  Day 39.  It was a great day of spring skiing under bluebird skies.  I wish it wasn't over but I have to get to work around the house and start doing all the things I was putting off during the season.  I'm happy with the skiing I got in and look forward to next season.


----------



## Lostone (Apr 18, 2008)

> How do you handle, physically, skiing that many days? I'm totally breaking down at 21 with tons of days between trips. I'm doing something wrong.



Everything on my body hurts.  

Still, we are coming down to the end, so I'm heading out in an hour, or so.  :roll:

I don't ski a lot of bumps.  I have nothing to prove, and I'm really out there to enjoy myself.  Those that have seen me while I'm skiing will usually admit, I do that.  

 Still this side of the season, bumps are everywhere, and they must be dealt with.  To tell the truth, the bumps are sometimes easier than the heavy slush.  This is hard skiing... but it is fun skiing.   But I'd rather have powder.


----------



## danny p (Apr 22, 2008)

this season was great!  highlights off the top of my head were the December 4th storm with near waist deep powder, the rest of december, new year's storm, two awesome days at Pico with my girlfriend and her friends in February, a kick-ass spring break/birthday vacation slopeside at Pico with my girlfriend (especially waking up Saturday morning to 6" of fresh snow), the good march storm,surprise april foot of powder at Pico and the beautiful beautiful beautiful friday that ended my season at K with 75 degrees and sunny skies.  I skied the most days ever in a season for me at 27 days.  My technique improved from forcing myself to ski harder trails and ski trails I don't usually ski, I really forced myself to stop playing in the Snowdon woods @ K and go explore other areas, which really payed off.  Towards the end of the season I worked really hard on learning how to control my speed and keep a line in the bumps (probably this site's influence).  Timberline park all season long helped me with my limited terrain park skills.  Found a bunch of new tree runs @K and made an effort to ski the trees faster, harder and take tighter lines (thank you new helmet).  This year also marked the first season that my girlfriend was able to ski with me on greens and blues at Pico, which was one of the most enjoyable parts of the season.  Awesome season, can't wait until the next one!!


----------



## shwilly (Apr 27, 2008)

24 Sugarloaf
2 Sunday River
2 Crystal
1 Saddleback

and that's it for me for lift serviced this year. I ended up 1 day short of my goal of 30, but no worries. The only annoying thing is that Ms. Shwilly got 30 and I got one day less.

This was a great year in terms of both quantity and quality. The Loaf had good snow early, a great midseason peak, and nice spring skiing lately. Maine got more pow and fewer warm-ups than several recent years. We found new terrain, continued to improve, and had a blast.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2008)

My Breakdown

Days Out (B+): 20 Days for the year, my most since 2000-2001.  Realistically, I probably could’ve hit 30 for an A+.  I missed 1 potential day to mountain closure, 3 to laziness, 3 to injury and 3 to work obligations.  2 more than last year and 5 more than my average over the past five years though, which I am quite happy with.    

Variety (A):  This is what I strived most for this season and I did very well.  Spread my days over 7 mountains, by far the most since high school .  Those 7 included 4 first time experiences (Black, Wildcat, Saddleback and Mt. Abram) and 1 area I had not been to in over twenty years (Sunapee).

Equipment (A+):  I hadn’t purchased new skis since the 2002-2003 season and this year I picked up TWO new pairs with new bindings.  I really dig both sets and the fact that I was able to acquire them for $370 total brand new plus mounting was a great value.  I also joined the brain bucket ranks this season.

Conditions (B):   Despite one of the best snowfall winters, my timing was kind of off.  I did have 5 great powder days, but I also had 5 horrible surface days.  Rallied late spring for 2 killer corn days to finish the season, but the rest of my skiing I’d call average.  So, only 7 out of 20 days out had great snow conditions.

Skiing Performance (B+):  Fitness was not where I wanted it and it’s my own damn fault.  I started the season 15-20lbs over my optimum weight. At times I turned back the clock and felt like my early 20’s self, but too often I got fatigued, which affected performance.  

Value (A):  I averaged roughly $25 a day in terms of lift tickets.  Without having a pass, I think this is almost as good as one can do in this day and ages pricing.  I scoured for deals and it paid off.  Unfortunately, this approach had me miss some good Saturday snow.

Overall (A-):  This was my best season since 2001-2002.  I could’ve done better by being in better shape and skiing more, but overall I feel very satisfied with my season.

Goals for 2008-2009: 21 days minimum, equal price tag, 7 mountains minimum, 6 days in Vermont minimum, 15 pounds lighter.  New skis unlikely, 4 new areas unlikely, but if I hit these goals, it will be an A- for me, which is realistically about as good as I can hope for in a season at this stage in my life.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm done...98 days total..here's the breakdown..

Blue mountain...68 days
Snow King WY...1 day
Killington...2 days
Camelback PA..2 days
Belleayre NY...2 days
Sugarbush...2 days
Big Boulder..2 days
Sno mountain PA...1 day
Okemo...1 day
Stowe...6 days
Mount Snow..2 days
Jackson Hole WY..9 days
Grand Targhee...1 day

In total I spent 25 nights in hotel/motel rooms...20 of those nights alone and 5 of those nights with a friend...It was a very good season for me..


----------



## Zand (Apr 27, 2008)

Wachusett: 25
Mount Snow: 7
Stowe: 2
Berkshire East: 1
Okemo: 1
Mad River Glen: 1
Sugarbush: 1
Total: 38

Personal Records:

Most Days: 38 (Previous: 31 in '06 and '07)
Earliest Day: 11/12 @ Mt. Snow (Previous: 11/25/05 @ Wachusett)
Latest Day: 4/27 @ Mt. Snow (Previous: 4/10/05 @ Wachusett)
Most Days at Wachusett: 25 (Previous: 21 in '05 and '07)
Most Days at a place not named Wachusett: 7 @ Mt. Snow (Previous: 3 @ Waterville in '06)

AZers met (I'll probably miss a few but here goes):

Greg
2knees
awl170
JimG
Jonnypoach
Powhunter
Bvibert
Grassi21
Win
KingM
Marc
Waloaf
WJenness
Madskier6


----------



## Jonni (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's mine:

http://www.jon-gallup.com/other/0708SkiSeason.xls

I try to keep as much track as possible about my season, and it seems to work pretty well with this handy dandy excel spreadsheet. I still want to get out for some earned turns before I really call the season finished, but I'm not sure yet how well that will work.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2008)

Stick the fork in me, today was it.

Season total: 51 days (goal was 40 so I'm happy!  )

45 Days at Mount Snow (pass worked out to $16.67 a day)
3 Days at The Canyons (2 out of 3 were powder days!)
3 Days a Deer Valley (again 2 out of 3 powder days)

Now I'll just have to start thinking/rethinking about next years goals!


----------



## Zand (Apr 27, 2008)

My annual mini recap:

1. Mount Snow 11/12: AZ Day, great snow on Chute
2. Wachusett 11/23: Opening Day, Crowded and narrow Conifer, skied with Austin for a bit
3. Mount Snow 11/24: Very crowded with few trails, horrible conditions, rude people
4. Wachusett 11/29: Mini AZ Day, 10th open with a kicker that Marc was doing 90s off of
5. Wachusett 12/6: Smith open, excellent early season conditions
6. Wachusett 12/9: Vickery Bowl opens early due to absence of Minuteman
7. Wachusett 12/14: Minuteman opens, Smith ungroomed 2 days after snowstorm, Vickery liftline skiing
8. Wachusett 12/20: Light powder day, more Vickery liftline
9. Wachusett 12/22: Bumps debut on 10th, Polar Express breakdowns
10. Mount Snow 12/28: Crowded, Great tree skiing for December
11. Wachusett 1/4: Crowded Friday night, last before thaw
12. Wachusett 1/7: Warm January afternoon
13. Wachusett 1/15: Halfpipe opens
14. Wachusett 1/17: Rare (for me) day session... crappy grooming after snowmaking from night before
15. Wachusett 1/18: Wet snow from night before freezes solid
16. Mount Snow 1/21: Cold, awesome bumps on Fallen Timbers and great snow on Freefall, good Beartrap
17. Wachusett 1/25: Park reopens for good
18. Wachusett 1/27: Light powder night, crowded and cold
19. Wachusett 2/4: VERY dense snow
20. Wachusett 2/8: More new snow
21. Wachusett 2/12: Snow late
22. Wachusett 2/14: Couple hours with Austin... very scraped... also a run with waloaf
23. Mount Snow 2/20: More fun in the Trials as well as other natural trails I hadn't skied before
24. Berkshire East 2/23: Powder day (even though they groomed most of it), mini AZ day
25. Wachusett 2/27: Deep golf balls
26. Wachusett 2/29: 24 hours of skiing, most crowded day in Wachusett history (at 1 AM), lights out
27. Okemo 3/7: Great early spring day... soft snow, warm, good glades and bumps all over, 100% open
28. Wachusett 3/10: Cold March night, yo-yo runs
29. Stowe 3/15: Fun in the woods, DEEP snow
30. Stowe 3/16: Very foggy and icy, but still great in the woods
31. Mad River Glen 3/20: Mostly closed due to breakable crust, mini powder day, disappointment to hit it that day
32. Sugarbush 3/21: AZ Day, Powder day, lots of Castlerock
33. Wachusett 3/26: Soft snow in the afternoon
34. Wachusett 3/28: Wet PS that became awesome cruising snow, good in the park too
35. Wachusett 3/29: Teens and January PP in late March
36. Wachusett 4/6: Closing Day, cold and foggy
37. Mount Snow 4/19: Still a lot open, even some woods, awesome Ripcord and Ego Alley, 80 degrees
38. Mount Snow 4/27: Mini AZ day, closing day, Freefall and Ripcord good for late April


----------



## Greg (Apr 28, 2008)

*2007-08 was awesome!*

Probably my best season yet. My goal was 35 days and I got in 41 as follows:

Mount Snow (2X): [POST="203873"]11/12[/POST], [THREAD="27008"]4/17[/THREAD]
Hunter (3X): [THREAD="20458"]11/25[/THREAD], [THREAD="21389"]12/14[/THREAD], [THREAD="23000"]1/21[/THREAD]
Mohawk (1X): [THREAD="20769"]12/1[/THREAD]
Killington (2X): [THREAD="20898"]12/4[/THREAD], [THREAD="23286"]1/28[/THREAD]
Sundown (22X): [THREAD="21142"]12/9[/THREAD], [THREAD="21352"]12/13[/THREAD], [THREAD="21616"]12/19[/THREAD], [THREAD="21699"]12/21[/THREAD], [THREAD="21867"]12/26[/THREAD], [THREAD="21912"]12/27[/THREAD], [THREAD="21957"]12/28[/THREAD], [THREAD="22077"]12/31[/THREAD], [THREAD="22189"]1/2[/THREAD], [THREAD="22483"]1/8[/THREAD], [THREAD="22733"]1/14[/THREAD], [THREAD="23154"]1/24[/THREAD], [THREAD="24027"]2/12[/THREAD], [THREAD="24450"]2/20[/THREAD], [THREAD="24528"]2/22[/THREAD], [THREAD="24615"]2/24[/THREAD], [THREAD="24941"]3/1[/THREAD], [THREAD="25415"]3/11[/THREAD], [THREAD="25459"]3/12[/THREAD], [THREAD="25538"]3/14[/THREAD], [THREAD="25615"]3/16[/THREAD], [THREAD="26231"]3/30[/THREAD]
Sugarbush (7X): [THREAD="22889"]1/18[/THREAD], [THREAD="25037"]3/3[/THREAD], [THREAD="25081"]3/4[/THREAD], [THREAD="25133"]3/5[/THREAD], [THREAD="25175"]3/6[/THREAD], [THREAD="25845"]3/21[/THREAD], [THREAD="27324"]4/25[/THREAD]
Catamount (1X): [THREAD="23215"]1/26[/THREAD]
Mad River Glen (1X): [THREAD="23831"]2/8[/THREAD]
Magic (1X): [THREAD="24828"]2/28[/THREAD]
Okemo (1x): [THREAD="26544"]4/6[/THREAD]

Again, an awesome season. Highlights:


Getting my five year old daughter skiing independently and linking some turns
A day at Sundown with my wife. We hooked up with Grassi and his wife for a bit
New skis: K2 Cabrawlers and Dynastar Legend 8000s
Great opening day bumps at Mount Snow on Chute
Early December 16" powder day at Killington with JimG.
December powder day at Sundown
Hunter AZ gathering
December bumps at Sundown on Nor'easter
Skied in the MRV 8 times
Manmade blizzards on Claire's and Lower K-27 at Hunter
Introducing ALLSKIING to MRG on a sweet powder day
Introducing ALLSKIING to Magic on a sweet powder day
Newly seeded bumps with fresh powder on Temptor at Sundown on 2/22
A week at Sugarbush with family and friends. Lots of Hyde Away takeout!
Sundown Mogul Competition
Sundown's closing day
OkeMoguls!
Finishing the season with 180 and family on perfect bumps at Sugarbush
Longest season ever: 11/12 - 4/25
Latest day: 4/25
Most number of days: 41
Skiing with a ton of AZers. Thanks everybody!


----------



## polski (Apr 28, 2008)

So I did knock Sugarloaf off my to-do list after all.

In my previous post I should have had Smuggs and SB/LP on my to-do list in addition to Burke. Oh and Suicide Six too. And Mount Greylock. And ... 

My earliest start (11/11) and latest finish (4/25) = longest ski season ever. At 6.5 months the ski season is longer than the non-ski season!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 28, 2008)

Done as of yesterday.  23 total, most since i had kids

11 Sundown
4 Mt Snow
2 Okemo
1 Killington
1 Hunter
1 Bromley
1 Magic
1 Sugarbush
1 Berkshire East


----------



## Greg (Apr 28, 2008)

polski said:


> My earliest start (11/11) and latest finish (4/25) = longest ski season ever. At 6.5 months the ski season is longer than the non-ski season!



I don't want to burst your bubble, but that's 5.5 months. You went one day longer than me though... :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 28, 2008)

polski said:


> My earliest start (11/11) and latest finish (4/25) = longest ski season ever. At 6.5 months the ski season is longer than the non-ski season!



That;s 5.5 months...AZers are not known for their math skills..:smash:


----------



## Greg (Apr 28, 2008)

*Season Video*



Greg said:


> Probably my best season yet. My goal was 35 days and I got in 41 as follows:
> 
> Mount Snow (2X): [POST="203873"]11/12[/POST], [THREAD="27008"]4/17[/THREAD]
> Hunter (3X): [THREAD="20458"]11/25[/THREAD], [THREAD="21389"]12/14[/THREAD], [THREAD="23000"]1/21[/THREAD]
> ...



Here is my *[thread="27411"]2007-08 Season Video[/thread]*. Enjoy.


----------



## ski220 (Apr 29, 2008)

15 days.  And everyone a powder day!!! 

 3 days at Stowe/Mt. Mansfield before Christmas.  8 days at Jackson (mostly outside the gates) and 2 days up on Teton Pass (trip report w/videos  http://forums.alpinezone.com/26388-late-jackson-jan-19-29-a.html ).  Then 2 more days at Stowe/Mt. Mansfield.  

Not quite as much as I had been aiming for but I'll take quality anytime.


----------



## playoutside (Apr 30, 2008)

28 days...had hoped for 30+ but I'll take the 28.  Added 9 new mountains this year and 2 new states so it's all good!


----------



## Eski (Apr 30, 2008)

for me, a record 103 days to date and a smile that'll carry me through to next season ... picked up a pair of Metron B5's for my birthday in December that opened up a whole new ski world ... the confidence on these boards allowed me to ski in a way that I haven't been able to do and took me to places I dared not go before ... in doing so, there have been numerous core shots and I need another new pair for next season ... without midweek skiing the past two weeks, my body is recovering yet oddly jonesing for more abuse ... and yes D, retirement agrees with me very much; I did the time so every day is now mine 8)

Belleayre - 6
Gore - 2
Hunter - 86
Mountain Creek - 1
MRG - 1
Mt. Snow - 4
Stratton - 1
Sugarbush - 2


----------



## izzy (Apr 30, 2008)

Eski said:


> for me, a record 103 days to date and a smile that'll carry me through to next season ... picked up a pair of Metron B5's for my birthday in December that opened up a whole new ski world ... the confidence on these boards allowed me to ski in a way that I haven't been able to do and took me to places I dared not go before ... in doing so, there have been numerous core shots and I need another new pair for next season ... without midweek skiing the past two weeks, my body is recovering yet oddly jonesing for more abuse ... and yes D, retirement agrees with me very much; I did the time so every day is now mine 8)
> 
> Belleayre - 6
> Gore - 2
> ...



You da man E-ski.............................but if your looking for abuse I can help


----------



## TheBEast (May 9, 2008)

Jonni said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.jon-gallup.com/other/0708SkiSeason.xls
> 
> I try to keep as much track as possible about my season, and it seems to work pretty well with this handy dandy excel spreadsheet. I still want to get out for some earned turns before I really call the season finished, but I'm not sure yet how well that will work.



Wow and I thought the little spreadsheet I have just keeping track of how many days and where I ski was anal.  This takes it all to a new level!! 8-P  :beer:


----------



## Lostone (May 9, 2008)

> This takes it all to a new level!!



Sadly...  He's a piker!  :razz:

On his side, he's skied a bunch more places than I had, this year.  I used to have columns for Sugarbush, Smuggs and Other.  I would use my comment column to say where other was.  Since I bought the condo at Sugarbush, the other columns are seldom used.

He had the conditions for every day.  I only list outstanding conditions, as I seldom enter my data every day.  It is stored on my watch, and every 2-7 days or so, I go thru and enter the data into the spreadsheet.  At that time, I seldom remember which day was which.  

And outstanding days can be outstandingly good or outstandingly bad.  It can also mention who I skied with or anything else that I can remember.

Added to my data, from my watch is the time out.  That also means I have Max time / day.  I could have had Min and average time, but I'd need to set up another calculated column.  

If I ride Slidebrook lift, it goes up and down.  I have to stop the watch before getting on, so it won't show that vertical as my skiing total.  This means I have a minimum time of 10 minutes,which was the time until I got on the lift, but much less than my shortest day.

Added to my spreadsheet, is cost data.  The name of the sheet is Cost of Skiing.  It was started to see how much I saved by having a pass.  I have a column for the retail cost.  I add everything I buy for skiing, and divide that by the number of days. After I bought my condo, I also started tracking the cost per day with the amortized cost of the condo.

Also added to my sheet is, which ski I used, the amount of days that ski was out, the cost of that ski and (of course) the cost per day.  I also keep track of my tuning pass, stating which ski went in which day, and how many days since last it was tuned.  That also gives me the amount of days each pair of skis has been used.

Like I say...   He's a piker!  


But as you think I really need to get out more...

Well, I'm finished for the season.  I got in a banner 146 days.  I had a couple days where I wondered why I was out.  I had some fantastic days, where I couldn't believe more people weren't competing for that great snow.  :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 10, 2008)

Next season I think I'm going to stop keeping track of days, runs and vertical...lol


----------



## prisnah (May 11, 2008)

I'm at about 85.....should end up somewhere around 90+.


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2008)

I have no idea how many days I got in, but I had a pretty good season over all.

I got to hit some new areas, and some old favorites.  I skied with good ski buddies and met a bunch of new ones.  I skied in some pow and in some corn.  Did my first ever competition on skis, a bump comp.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 30, 2008)

Somewhere above 50 days for me . . . 4 Whiteface, 2 Sugarloaf, 2 Smugg's (which I had no idea was so sick), 2 Holiday Valley, 1 West, 1 Jiminy, and somewhere between 40 and 50 days at Gore.

About average for me.  Three problems with the season:  It went by too fast, I didn't get any BC in (did some slackcountry, but that doesn't count), and I didn't get out west (for the second straight year).  I'm DEFINITELY going to try to get out there next year, but I have to buy new Alpine Boots, New Alpine skis, and New Tele Skis.  Hopefully, I can save up enough money between now and the fall to make that happen (and get some decent pro form deals).

The March/April part of the season went by particulary fast . . . I guess I need to take even more days off next year.


----------



## snowmonster (May 30, 2008)

35 glorious days in the 07-08 season from Nov. 10 to May 4:

Sunday River - 16
Sugarloaf - 4
Loon - 3
Stowe - 2
Tuckerman Ravine - 2
Cannon - 1
Wildcat - 1
Sunapee - 1
Wachusset - 1
Sugarbush - 1
Mad River Glen - 1
Burke - 1
Jay Peak - 1


----------



## Trekchick (May 31, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> 48 days now, and hoping to get one more in here in Michigan before heading to Abasin for Mothers Day weekend.
> 
> Mothers day Weekend should count for double days for double the fun..............dontcha think?


Got a total of 51 days in, though it didn't feel like it was enough, I know I'm fortunate and will embrace the wonderful season and new friends I had the good fortune to meet up with.
Its all good!


----------



## madskier6 (Jun 2, 2008)

I had a great season - 29 days total at a bunch of different mountains.  Variety is the spice of life!

Berkshire East - 4
Magic - 4
Sundown - 4
Stowe - 2
Sugarbush - 2
Whiteface - 2
Burke - 2
Killington - 2
Stratton - 2
MRG - 1
Okemo -1
Mt. Snow - 1
Ascutney - 1
Butternut - 1

I hope next year is just as good and hopefully better. :smile:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 2, 2008)

woodbury - 1
mt snow - 1
hunter - 2
sugar bush - 2
sundown - 13


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> woodbury - 1
> mt snow - 1
> hunter - 2
> sugar bush - 2
> sundown - 13



Not at all bad with a baby in the house... :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> woodbury - 1



how was woodbury?  they are 20 minutes from my home but i've never been there. heard some bad reviews.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> how was woodbury?  they are 20 minutes from my home but i've never been there. heard some bad reviews.



He he he.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/19705-woodbury-ski-area-11-8-2007-a.html

I think it was just for the novelty of it...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not at all bad with a baby in the house... :beer:



I was thinking the same thing..some people don't ski at all when they have a newborn..


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was thinking the same thing..some people don't ski at all when they have a newborn..



I have very few regrets in life but you hit on one of them. I took several years off from skiing after my first child was born.  Getting my son out on skis was something i waited too long to do but now skiing with him is a blast.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> He he he.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/19705-woodbury-ski-area-11-8-2007-a.html
> 
> I think it was just for the novelty of it...



Interesting TR.. i'll leave woodbury off my goals list for next season.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I have very few regrets in life but you hit on one of them. I took several years off from skiing after my first child was born.  Getting my son out on skis was something i waited too long to do but now skiing with him is a blast.



My youngest will start next season right around the time she turns 3. I've skied more since I had kids than I did before they were born, mostly due to rediscovering night skiing and having a rad little hill right down the road. My wife is one patient ski widow though. I keep reminding her that if the kids get hooked, her winter weekends may be relatively kid-free in a few years. I'm hoping she decides to tag along sometimes though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not at all bad with a baby in the house... :beer:



I try.  Not to mention I ski with a bunch of guys that keep me motivated. :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was thinking the same thing..some people don't ski at all when they have a newborn..



The wife got 5 days in.  I wish it was more but she def. wanted to hang back with our son.  Getting her out for day 1 was tough.  After Sugarbush she wants to put off having a second child until after the upcoming ski season.  I love her.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> The wife got 5 days in.  I wish it was more but she def. wanted to hang back with our son.  Getting her out for day 1 was tough.  After Sugarbush she wants to put off having a second child until after the upcoming ski season.  I love her.



Wait one kid isn't enough...just/kidding..I have a friend with three kids and she still wants one more..lol


----------



## awf170 (Jul 13, 2008)

All right since I now know for a fact that I'm done I will join this thread.  I was going to get a couple more days in late June and early July but I got addicted to mountain biking and lost all urges to drive 3 hours to ski crappy conditions.

I broke my days up into 3 categories EC touring, EC lift served, and my west coast trip.

*EC Touring:*
Chic Chocs: 11
Mt. Washington: 11
Sugarbush: 2
Wachusett: 2
Mad River Glen: 1
Killington: 1
Cardigan: 1
Big Jay: 1
Jay Peak: 1
Tenney: 1
Moosilakee: 1

*33 days*


*EC Lift Served:*
Wachusett: 11
Mad River Glen: 6
Wildcat: 4
Cannon: 3
Burke: 2
Mt. Snow: 1
Hunter: 1
Sugarbush: 1

*29 days*


*Western Trip:*
Mt. Baker: 6
Crystal Mtn: 2

*8 days*



*
Total days: 70*


----------

